# Just sold a car...What am I on the hook for?



## Waltj2k (Mar 30, 2007)

Hey fellas,

Well I just sold a 2004 Camry......I know but at least i'm back in the Nissan camp.

I was chatting with my neighbor and he mentioned that the seller is responsible for taxes...Is this correct?

Walt


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Wrong forum?

Check your local state laws. here in California the seller is responsible for the smog check, but the buyer is responsible for all taxes.


----------

